# Regenabwasser Gebühren



## Ralle83 (31. Aug. 2022)

Hallo vieleicht könnt ihr mir zu meiner Frage helfen. 

Es geht um die Regenabwasser Gebühren. Seit über 40 Jahre brauchten wir keine Gebühren zahlen jetzt auf einmal fällt denn ein das wir es zahlen müssen.. Habt ihr Ideen/ Tips was ich machen kann damit das Regenwasser nicht in den Abfluss geht und ich damit die Gebühren sparen kann... 

Es geht ein mal und das hausdach und denn Hof insgesamt sind es 190 m2... 

Ich hab schon mal überlegt an dem ablaufrohr eine Klappe dran zu machen und dann eine  regentonne hin stellen  aber das soll angeblich nicht gehn. Weil wenn die Tonne voll wäre würde es wieder in denn Abfluss gehn.. 

Daher suche eine andere Alternative die nicht viel kostet...


----------



## Deuned (31. Aug. 2022)

Das ist ja eigentlich keine Frage für unser Forum hier,aber mein Gedanke ist:
Je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit kannst du wohl nur versuchen,das Regenwasser versickern zu lassen,wenn das die Gebührenordnung zulässt.
Eine Frage habe ich jedoch an dich Wie misst man denn dein Regenwasser,hast du dafür eine geeichte Wasseruhr oder geht es nur um die versiegelte Bodenfläche?


----------



## Biko (31. Aug. 2022)

Hier wird nur ein entsprechender Sickerschacht in geeignete Dimension helfen.

In der niederösterreichischen Bauordnung ist Niederschlagswasser Versickerung am Eigen Grund seit 70 Jahren verpflichten vorgeschrieben und darf niemals mit dem Kanal abgeleitet werden. 
bei all den versiegelt sind Flächen, die wir bis jetzt schon haben, ist eine Regenwasserabführung in den Kanal auch ökologischer Wahnsinn. Kein Wunder dass hier im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes alles den Bach runtergeht.


----------



## Digicat (31. Aug. 2022)

Regenfallrohr einkürzen, Bogen drauf ... ein oder mehrere Meter Rohr drauf und am Ende ein Loch buddeln, 1 m³ Kies ins Loch. Das Regenwasser versickert. Den Kanalanschluß mit einer Verschlußkappe verschliessen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Turbo (31. Aug. 2022)

Salü
Bei uns in der Schweiz muss schon seit ca. den 80er Jahren das auf dem Gelände anfallende Wasser auf dem Gelände versickert werden.
Altbauten sind davon ausgenommen.
Da gibt es diverse Möglichkeiten.
- Retensionsweiher,
- Sickergruben,
- Hartbeläge mit Sickersteinen oder Rasengittersteinen belegen
und alle Mixlösungen.

Bei mir läuft das Regenwasser vom Dach in eine Regenwasserfassung mit ca. 8m3 Volumen.
Diese hat einen Überlauf in die Meteorkanalisation.
In der Regenwasserfassung habe ich fix eine Oase Pumpe versenkt. Damit kann ich geräuschlos (nur ein kleines plätschern des Wassers) den Teich auffüllen, Habe aber auch eine Druckerhöhungsanlage dran für die Gartenbewässerung.
Vom Gartenteich habe ich einen Überlauf der über eine Geröllschicht unter dem Holzrost in die Regenwasserfassung führt.
Der Gartenteich hat ein variables Wasserniveau. +/- 8cm funktioniert das System problemlos. Darüber und darunter bockt der Skimmer.
Um den Gartenteich habe ich einen Ufergraben, der recht viel Wasser schluckt.
Dieser hat auch zwei Überläufe, an denen das Wasser ins Gelände versickern kann. Ist also aufgebaut wie ein Retensionsweiher.

Bei allen Sitzplätzen und dem Parkplatz habe ich Sickersteine oder offene Fugen zwischen den Platten. So das nichts abgeführt wird.

Eine gute Lösung finde ich Sickerschächte mit einer Klappe.
Den Schacht füllt es langsam. Langsam versickert das Wasser. Durch die Klappe läuft das Wasser verzögert in die __ Meteor Kanalisation,
Nachteil. Benötigt Wartung, da die Klappe verkalken kann und der Abfluss des Wassers so nicht mehr gewährleistet ist,

Da das Thema Wassermangel und Extremereignisse immer mehr ein Thema wird, könnte sich auch eine bessere Lösung rechnen.









						Regenwasserversickerung | Gebäudetechnik | Entwässerung | Baunetz_Wissen
					

Um die öffentlichen Abwasserkanäle und -anlagen bei Regenfällen zu entlasten und bei Starkregen Über- und Rückstauerscheinungen zu vermeiden, ist die dezentrale Regenwasserbewirtschaftung notwendig.



					www.baunetzwissen.de


----------



## Marion412 (31. Aug. 2022)

Da es sich hier um Deutschland handelt , gehe ich davon aus du meinst du das  Oberflächenwasser. 
Da kommst du nur drumherum , wenn du eine Zisterne baust . Mit nicht viel kosten wird das nix .
Aber lohnt sich dafür der Aufwand bei 40-50 € im Jahr?


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2022)

Sickerpflaster oder ACUDrän und Versickerung auf dem Grundstück.

Wir haben die meisten Flächen so das das Wasser auf unserm Grundstück versickert.
Ist aber auch eine etwas größere ehemalige Kuhweide auf welche das Wasser geleitet wird. Bzw. erst mal in den Teich und dann weiter auf die Wiese. Lengerich habe ich schon mal ne Baustelle gehabt. Da müssten auch Sickerrigolen funktionieren. (In Filterflies eingeschlagene Kiespackungen)
Bezahlt Ihr da nicht mit dem Schmutzwasser, diese so teuer renoviewrte Betonhalle für das Schützenfest von.


----------



## Ralle83 (31. Aug. 2022)

Ja es geht bei uns ja nur um die bepflastere Flasche laut denn Aussagen der Herren die da waren sprich Dach und Hof... Ich wollte ja schon wie gesagt eine Klappe dran machen am Rohr und dann zb in einer regentonne laufen lassen. Aber laut Aussage von denn Herrn würde es nicht gehen weil es trotzdem was in den Ablauf gehen könnte... Und das würde schon ausreichen... Es wäre halt auch egal wie gross bei uns der behälter wäre... 

Wenn es im Jahr wäre laut meiner Rechnung die ich heute bekommen habe muss ich zwei Monate zahlen ich weiss halt nicht wieso weshalb warum.. Da wollte ich morgen erst mal anrufen... Wie das sein kann.. Weil wenn wir da jetzt jeden Monat oder alle 3 oder 4 Monate zahlen müssen das mache ich nicht...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 31. Aug. 2022



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Sickerpflaster oder ACUDrän und Versickerung auf dem Grundstück.
> 
> Wir haben die meisten Flächen so das das Wasser auf unserm Grundstück versickert.
> Ist aber auch eine etwas größere ehemalige Kuhweide auf welche das Wasser geleitet wird. Bzw. erst mal in den Teich und dann weiter auf die Wiese. Lengerich habe ich schon mal ne Baustelle gehabt. Da müssten auch Sickerrigolen funktionieren. (In Filterflies eingeschlagene Kiespackungen)
> Bezahlt Ihr da nicht mit dem Schmutzwasser, diese so teuer renoviewrte Betonhalle für das Schützenfest von.


Ob es sickerPflaster ist oder normales oder spezielles Pflaster das spielt bei uns keine Rolle sobald die Fläche mit einen rüttelplatte versiegelt wurden soll gezahlt werden... 

Welche schützenhalle? Ich wüsste jetzt nicht wo hier eine beton Halle stehen sollte fürs schützenfest


----------



## janfo (1. Sep. 2022)

Vielleicht hilft es den Regenwasserabfluss (Vr) nach DIN 1986-100 zu berechnen.
Vr = r*C*A*1/10000

Jahrhundertregen (höchste Niederschlagsmenge, die in einem 5-minütigen Zeitraum an einem bestimmten Ort 1 mal innerhalb 100 Jahre zu erwarten ist.) r5,100 für Osnabrück liegt bei 641 l/(s*ha)
Damit bemisst man die Notentwässerung

Die höchste Niederschlagsmenge, die in einem 5-minütigen Zeitraum an einem bestimmten Ort 1 mal innerhalb 5 Jahre zu erwarten ist
der r5,5 = für Osnabrück liegt bei 337 l/(s*ha)
Damit bemisst man Dachrinnen, Gullys, Regenwasserrohre etc.

Jetzt bräuchte man die genauen Flächen vom Dach/Hof.

Für Dachflächen unter 3° Neigung ist der C-Wert (Abflussbeiwert)= 1
Für Dachflächen über 3° Neigung = 0,8
Für Betonsteinpflaster = 0.7
Für Schotterflächen = 0.3
etc.

Beispiel:
661 l/(s*ha) * 0,8*190m²*1/10000 = 10.05l/s

Musst du auf deine Flächen bzw. Boden/Dachbeschaffenheit anpassen.
Mithilfe der Literzahl könnte man eine Sickergrube oder Abflussleitungen oder eine Regentonne/Rückhaltung auslegen.

Weiß nicht ob es dir hilft, aber vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen. Prinzipiell würde ich einen freien Auslauf aufs Gelände bevorzugen.


----------



## Ralle83 (1. Sep. 2022)

Es ist einmal im Jahr zu bezahlen es wird nur auf zwei mal im Jahr aufgeteilt. Aber trotzdem ist mir das zuviel... Grade jetzt wo sowieso alles so teurer wird.. . 

Die dachfläche ist 11 x 8 Meter so haben die das berechnet. Quasi das Haus lange mal breite ohne dach schräge oder der gleichen.. 

Aber deine Rechnung versteh ich grade nicht so... Aber egal... Und hinten kann ich das regenrohr wohl in den Garten leiten das wäre jetzt nicht so das Problem. Aber nur vorne wird das etwas schwierig.


----------



## janfo (2. Sep. 2022)

Also hast du 88m² Dachfläche

Damit hättest du einen Regenwasserabfluss von 337*0,8*88*1/10000= 2,37 l/s im Normalfall
Bei einem Starkregenereignis wären es 641*0,8*88*1/10000= 4,51 l/s


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2022)

OK und das heißt??


----------



## troll20 (2. Sep. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> OK und das heißt??


Na wenn es regnet fällt Wasser vom Himmel und wenn Stark regnet, dann fällt halt Meer Wasser vom Himmel. 
Oder du sagst,  im Durchschnitt fallen bei Starkregen in 2 Stunden X Liter Wasser und die sollten alle in die zu bauende Zisterne passen als Gieswasser.


----------



## Olli.P (2. Sep. 2022)

Hi,

also hier in Greven kann ich kann ich das Wasser an Ort und Stelle versickern lassen.
Sprich die Dachflächen sind zu 90% nicht an die Kanalisation angeschlossen und die Fallrohre sind einfach in den Garten rein verlegt, bzw. nach dem Fallrohr einfach einen 90° Bogen drauf und wenn's regnet lass laufen.............
Daher muss ich hier "nur" Regenabwasser für die Einfahrten und zwei kleine Dachflächen die an der Kanalisation angeschlossen sind, zahlen.
Hier ist jedenfalls nix mit zisterne oder so vorgeschrieben. Allerdings läuft das hier auch schon einige Jahre so. 
Ob sich da inzwischen was geändert hat 

Wenn ja, hab ich bestimmt Bestandsschutz, oder wie sich das schimpft.

Und soweit ich weiß, nehmen die hier auch die versiegelte Fläche, sprich Dach, gepflasterte Einfahrten etc. und die m² werden dann mit der durchschnittlichen Niederschlagsmenge pro m² im Jahr multipliziert.................  

Ich habe sogar an einer Einfahrt direkt am Bürgersteig so eine Betonrinne mit Abfluss und Drainagerohr unter der Einfahrt verlegt, über die das Regenwasser dann versickern kann. Das klappt hier sehr gut.


----------



## Turbo (2. Sep. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> OK und das heißt??


Das du uns über das zweite Gespräch mit den Rechnungsstellern informieren könntest.
Das wilde heitere drauflos Raten finde ich nicht so toll.
Fühle mich wie bei Robert Lempke. “Welches Schweinerl hätten sie den gern“


----------



## Ralle83 (2. Sep. 2022)

Das mit der regen Menge das ist denn egal sobald da nur ein Tropfen rein geht in den Abfluss muss gezahlt werden laut denn Aussagen die vor Ort waren... 

Ich könnte rein theoretisch eine regentonne mit 300 liter dran machen das würde schon reichen. Nur wenn sie voll ist läuft es trotzdem weiter ins System... Da her müsste ich irgendwie ein Lösung haben wie ich das System abschalten kann... Vorallem das mit dem Hof das Dach ist ja nicht so teuer.. 

Der Hof ist das teuerste mit sein 114m2

Selbst das bei mir auf dem Hof das wasser stehen bleibt und dann in die Erde versickert ist den egal weil es könnte ja sein das es doch irgendwie ins system kommt... Allein das es sein kann reicht den schon aus..... 

Und der die Rechnung gemacht hat. Könnte mir nichts sagen dazu der macht nur die Rechnung.. Da soll ich ab nächste Woche dann noch mal den anderen anrufen


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Sep. 2022)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na wenn es regnet fällt Wasser vom Himmel und wenn Stark regnet, dann fällt halt *Meer* Wasser vom Himmel.


----------



## Ralle83 (13. Sep. 2022)

Also abklemmen von dem Anschluss darf ich nicht einfach so vom System. 

Also hat sich das leider alles erledigt. Und dss grade jetzt wo eh alles teuer ist


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Sep. 2022)

Hallo @Ralle83 ,
mit diesem Thema bist Du nicht allein. Wir zahlen auch Gebühren für "versiegelte" Flächen auf unserem Grundstück.
Wenn Du einen Teil sparen willst, dann schau' Dir Deine Satzung genauer an. Bei uns sparst Du Geld, wenn das Regenwasser auf den befestigten Flächen teilweise versickern kann. Und es hilft auch, einen Teil des Regenwassers von den Dächern aufzufangen. Deinem Nachbarn ergeht es nicht anders.
Dein Nachbar weiß vielleicht sogar besser bescheid, und kann Dir helfen. Wir können nur aus den Erfahrungen mit unseren Gemeinden berichten. 
Ich nutze auch gerne die Gelegenheit, mit dem Ortschaftsrat/Gemeinderat zu reden. Das kann der Nachbar, oder ein guter Bekannter von jemand aus Deinem Freundeskreis sein. Wenn nicht, dann gibt es auf den Dorf- bzw. Stadtfesten die Chance, neue Leute kennenzulernen. Da diese Leute gewählt worden sind, hören sie ihren Wählern gerne zu.


----------



## E.K.Tous. (14. Sep. 2022)

An meinem Grundstück läuft ei Graben entlang ca. 6, bzw. 8m von meinen Regenfallrohren entfernt, wollte die Regenfallrohre dorthin umleiten,
nicht erlaubt. Einleitungen in den Graben sind nicht erlaubt. Sobald der Regen die Dachziegel berührt hat ist es Schmutzwasser.


----------



## Ralle83 (15. Sep. 2022)

Bei uns läuft das Regenwasser egal ob vom Dach oder Hof durch das Rohr System in den Bach. Da wir bei uns kein Regenwasser in den schmutzwasser Kanal laufen lassen dürfen. Darum würde da damals extra ein Rohr gelekt... 

Wir bezahlen im Prinzip nur für dies Rohr zum warten und reparieren.. 

Mein Nachbar hat es früher richtig gemacht Der hat seine rohre für Regenwasser Dach Hof alle nach hinten zum Bach laufen lassen.. Da er am Grundstück einen Bach hat... Er muss halt nur 10 m2 ca vom Hof bezahlen.. 
Aber nun was solls. 

Ich darf nichts ändern hab ich extra gefragt..


----------



## Knipser (15. Sep. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Bei uns läuft das Regenwasser egal ob vom Dach oder Hof durch das Rohr System in den Bach. Da wir bei uns kein Regenwasser in den schmutzwasser Kanal laufen lassen dürfen. Darum würde da damals extra ein Rohr gelekt...
> 
> Wir bezahlen im Prinzip nur für dies Rohr zum warten und reparieren..
> 
> ...


Ralle sei froh, ich zahle für 250m² mit Dach. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Sep. 2022)

E.K.Tous. schrieb:


> Einleitungen in den Graben sind nicht erlaubt. Sobald der Regen die Dachziegel berührt hat ist es Schmutzwasser.


Frage nach ob du auf deinem Grundstück versickern darfst.


----------



## center (16. Sep. 2022)

Ich habe mir zuerst auf den Kopf zerbrochen, was ich mit dem Regenwasser mache, bis ich mich erkundigt habe was es kostet.

Bei uns ist das Einleiten von Regenwasser ins Abwasser gar nicht so teuer.
Ich zahle 15 € im Jahr für Dach und Hof.

Ich glaub bei uns sind sie froh, wenn sie Wasser zurückbekommen.


----------



## Ralle83 (18. Sep. 2022)

Hab ich ja schon gefragt wollte ja schon eine zisterne kaufen kann ich machen ja aber muss es trotzdem zahlen... Also kann ich mir es sparen mit der zisterne. 

Ja da kannst du froh sein das du nur 15 Euro im Jahr zahlst wir zahlen hier pro m2 0,60 Cent


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ich darf nichts ändern hab ich extra gefragt..


Ralle, such dir einfach mal einen anderen Sachbearbeiter bei Deiner Gemeinde. 
Hab da noch einen Artikel gefunden, der Dir vielleicht weiterhilft 
https://www.t-online.de/heim-garten...senken-sie-niederschlagswasser-gebuehren.html


----------



## Ralle83 (30. Sep. 2022)

Hat sich eh erledigt wir müssen zahlen egal was ich mache ob wir da jetzt eine zysterne in den Garten machen oder regentonnen oder sonst was es muss gezahlt werden, sobald die Möglichkeit besteht das auch nur ein Tropfen in den Kanal kommen kann muss man zahlen... Da ist die Menge total egal ob 1 Liter im Jahr oder 20.000 Liter.. Mein Nachbar hat eine Fläche von 15 m2 wo für er zahlen muss trotz öko Pflaster selbst das ist egal....


----------



## Olli.P (1. Okt. 2022)

Hi,

evtl. schon über eine Anwaltliche Beratung nachgedacht?

Denn wenn ich nicht einleite muss ich für etwas zahlen, was ich nicht bekomme bzw. was ich nicht in anspruch nehme........

Dann könnte man vielleicht sogar eine Sammelklage anstreben....... 

Gerade jetzt wo der Grundwasserspiegel sowieso schon immer wieder weiter absinkt, sollte es doch im Interesse der Allgemeinheit befürwortet werden das man das Regenwasser versiegelter Flächen versickern lässt!

Nur mal so als Gedankengang.......................


----------



## Turbo (1. Okt. 2022)

Olli.P schrieb:


> evtl. schon über eine Anwaltliche Beratung nachgedacht?


Rechtlich vielleicht schon richtig.
Aber wo bleibt da die Lebensqualität.
Die Lebenszeit welche man wegen den paar Euro vertut und nicht einfach glücklich ist. 

Ist vermutlich mein Alter und die Lebenserfahrung welche mich das so sehen lässt.
Weniger ist häufig mehr.  Meist steht man sich doch selber vor dem Glück.

Nachfassen und informieren ist aber schon richtig. Von mir hat auch grad das Bauamt einen Quatsch verlangt, den sie nicht bekommen.


----------



## lollo (2. Okt. 2022)

Olli.P schrieb:


> evtl. schon über eine Anwaltliche Beratung nachgedacht?


Moin,

oder das Einschalten der öffentlichen Medien wie, Bsp.  "Könnes kämpft" ?


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Okt. 2022)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> evtl. schon über eine Anwaltliche Beratung nachgedacht?
> 
> ...


Die GEZ müssen wir ja auch Zahlen, egal ob man es benutzt oder nicht.
Denk mal an die Grundsteuer.
Das Finanzamt legt nach deinen Angaben die Berechnung fest z.b 250€
Dann kommt die Gemeinde und legt Ihren Hebesatz Fest und Schwubs werden aus 250€ 1500€.
Wie schön das es den Steuerzahler gibt eine unendliche Geld Quelle....


----------



## lollo (2. Okt. 2022)

Moin,

da vergleichs du Äpfel mit Birnen. Da in unzähligen Gemeinden es möglich ist, sich vom Niederschlagswasser mit den geeigneten Massnahmen zu befreien, sollte man nicht einfach nicken und mit gesenktem Kopf gehen. 
Ich würde da erst mal einige Satzungen auf Landes und Gemeindeebene lesen.


----------



## Ralle83 (7. Okt. 2022)

Anwalt hab ich schon nach gedacht jaaber es hat kein andere Lust zum Anwalt zu gehn .. Und 
das sind dann alles wieder nur Kosten. Und er hat mir auch schon gesagt ich soll froh sein das er nicht von denn letzten 4 Jahren das angerechnet hat... Ach nun jetzt ist es halt egal... Klar sollten die froh sein wenn man das Regenwasser sammelt das versteh ich. Aber die verstehen es nicht.. Bei denn zahlt nur die scheine


----------



## Knipser (7. Okt. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Anwalt hab ich schon nach gedacht jaaber es hat kein andere Lust zum Anwalt zu gehn .. Und
> das sind dann alles wieder nur Kosten. Und er hat mir auch schon gesagt ich soll froh sein das er nicht von denn letzten 4 Jahren das angerechnet hat... Ach nun jetzt ist es halt egal... Klar sollten die froh sein wenn man das Regenwasser sammelt das versteh ich. Aber die verstehen es nicht.. Bei denn zahlt nur die scheine


Nu, sei mal nicht so, Deine Stadt braucht nun mal Dein Geld und bitte kein jaaber. Willi


----------



## Ralle83 (9. Okt. 2022)

Ja das mag sein Aber nach 40 Jahren komm die auf einmal an oder fällt denn auf oh da können wir Geld holen. Ist doch schon etwas komisch


----------



## Knipser (10. Okt. 2022)

Ralle83 schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein Aber nach 40 Jahren komm die auf einmal an oder fällt denn auf oh da können wir Geld holen. Ist doch schon etwas komisch


Beruhige Dich, wir alle müssen bezahlen und irgendwo bekommen wir es doch wieder zurück. Willi

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 10. Okt. 2022



Ralle83 schrieb:


> Anwalt hab ich schon nach gedacht jaaber es hat kein andere Lust zum Anwalt zu gehn .. Und
> das sind dann alles wieder nur Kosten. Und er hat mir auch schon gesagt ich soll froh sein das er nicht von denn letzten 4 Jahren das angerechnet hat... Ach nun jetzt ist es halt egal... Klar sollten die froh sein wenn man das Regenwasser sammelt das versteh ich. Aber die verstehen es nicht.. Bei denn zahlt nur die scheine


Mit Deinem Argument zum Anwalt? Da verschenkst Du Deine Zeit und verlierst. Ich glaube aber schon, dass Dein Anwalt Dich vorher aufklärt. Willi


----------



## Olli.P (10. Okt. 2022)

Hi,



Knipser schrieb:


> Mit Deinem Argument zum Anwalt? Da verschenkst Du Deine Zeit und verlierst. Ich glaube aber schon, dass Dein Anwalt Dich vorher aufklärt. Willi


Da kann ich nur zustimmen und eine anwaltliche Erstberatung kostet meines wissens 50,- .
Und wie gesagt, wenn man sich da mit ein paar Leuten zusammen tut, isses gar nicht mehr so kostspielig und man hat Gewissheit ob es sich lohnt oder nicht....................... 

Gerade nochmals GOOGLE gefragt:

Wird mir als erster Link angezeigt:









						OVG NRW zur Regenwassergebühr
					






					www.kommunen.nrw
				




Und bitte auch ganz lesen................... 



> Die Geschäftsstelle weist ergänzend auf Folgendes hin:
> 
> Durch den Beschluss des OVG NRW vom 29.10.2019 (Az.: 9 A 2287/18) wird klargestellt, dass eine gebührenpflichtige Inanspruchnahme bei der Regenwassergebühr lediglich voraussetzt, das Abwasser (wozu auch Niederschlagswasser im Sinne des § 54 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 2 WHG gehört) der öffentlichen Abwasseranlage tatsächlich zugeführt wird. Dabei definiert § 54 Abs. 1 Satz 1 Nr. 2 WHG Niederschlagswasser als das Wasser, welches von bebauten und/oder befestigten Flächen gesammelt abfließt.


----------

